# Web Site Hosting Questions.......



## Vlad

While I'm shopping around, I thought I'd ask the folks who put their web sites to similar use. Just a few questions.
1. What web hosting company do you use?
2. How much does it cost?
3. How much bandwidth do you get, and how much does your site use up?
4. How much storage do you get?
5. How many domain names are included in the package?
6. Does it come with web building software?


----------



## heresjohnny

1. 1&1 (www.1and1.com)
2. $2.99 a month for the Beginner package
3. 250 GB / month, and I don't have access to bandwidth used with this package that I can find.
4. 5 GB
5. 1
6. Yes, but I don't use it. I use Frontpage.

This package is great if you have your own tools, your are basically buying a domain name with 5 GB, 250 GB transfer, with no Frills. If you use their WebSite Builder you are very limited to the number of pages (8 for beginner package) and websites (1 for beginner). They have other tools but I have never used them.


----------



## Zombie-F

I use the Icestorm Network for mine. They're costly while compared to some of the other hosts out there, but the amount of outages I experience are few and far between.

Their entry level account gives you 2Gb of space and up to 50Gb a month of traffic for just $8.95 a month. You also get site building software to play with. However, the domain registration does cost an extra fee that I don't know off the top of my head. You will need to renew your domain name every two years.

I have one of their upper-level accounts due to the fact I tend to use more space due to the forums and all the videos and images I use. I think at most, the highest monthly bandwidth I've used is somewhere in the ballpark of 11Gb, and that's in October when I have my peak month.

http://www.icestorm.com

If you do sign up with them, be sure to use my e-mail address ([email protected]) as the referrer as I'll get three free months out of it.


----------



## heresjohnny

I have a simple web page, I don't do anything like Zombie does with the forumn and chat, etc, so take the price difference with a grain of salt. Not having done it, I'm not sure whats involved in hosting the forumn and chat, I imagine I would want Linux hosting that provided the ability to upload and deploy the neccesary apps, maybe even tomcat and mysql(?).

I guess what I'm saying is hosting selection depends a lot on what you're trying to do, I'm sure Zombie and others could provide details about hosting forumns, flash sites, etc.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1. What web hosting company do you use? Yahoo
2. How much does it cost?  $11.95 http://us.rd.yahoo.com/smallbusines...mallbusiness.sbc.yahoo.com/webhosting/wh1.php
3. How much bandwidth do you get, and how much does your site use up?200GB/month/not sure on usage
4. How much storage do you get?5GB 
5. How many domain names are included in the package?One/200 email
6. Does it come with web building software?yes

LINK

I've been using yahoo since '01.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah, my account comes with MySql, PHP, access to the CGI-Bin (why I need it in this day and age is beyond me), frontpage extensions... the works. It also does run on a Unix server that I can have shell access to, should I need it.

I know mine looks pricey @ $8.95 compared to other services out there, but when I need tech support, they're only an e-mail away and they're NOT in India or some other foreign country. I switched for a brief period to one of these cheaper hosts, and I encountered a problem right away that I had extreme difficulty resolving due to a language barrier issue thanks to some wonderful outsourcing of tech support to another country. I'd rather pay the extra $$ for reliable service and support.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I just found a plan with Dreamhost. With a Coupon code I found online it was only $22.00 for the year. It's the Crazy Domain Insane Plan that I got:

http://www.dreamhost.com/shared/comparison.html

It has 20 GB Storage (Automatically Increases Weekly By 160 MB per month), 1 TB Bandwidth (automatically increases by 8 GB Bandwidth per month), after the first year it is only $9.95 per month. The discount code is MAX97 BTW.


----------



## Vlad

How important is it to have a site that is ASP compatible?


----------



## Zombie-F

Not very if you're not going to use ASP files. So, if you don't know what an ASP file is, I wouldn't worry about whether or not a provider has it.


----------



## roadkill

Vlad said:


> While I'm shopping around, I thought I'd ask the folks who put their web sites to similar use. Just a few questions.
> 1. What web hosting company do you use?
> Many times I use JV-Hosting.net
> 2. How much does it cost?
> Prices vary but anywhere from $8 to $45 per YEAR!
> 3. How much bandwidth do you get, and how much does your site use up?
> I am using the $25 package which gets 2GB throughput per month - last year my main site used about 1GB per month (max was near the 2GB limit).
> 4. How much storage do you get?
> It varies by package but the $25 per year gets you 250MB
> 5. How many domain names are included in the package?
> I believe you can "park" an unlimited number of Domains but you'd be better served to check their site and confirm their package info
> 6. Does it come with web building software?


It does indeed plus many many other bundles you can use to build a site/shopping carts/forums/ etc...


----------



## Vlad

Holy frustration Batman! I just spent almost 2 hours with a hosting company called DOT5 that I almost signed up with. False advertising, the knowledge base was rife with errors, every customer service rep or supervisor is named either Mike or Chris, and their whole attitude was, "So what, anything else you want to know?". And this site was listed towards the top end on several web site review sites.


----------



## claymud

Me and Colin use Piczo. If you really want to set up a serious site with a whole lot of pics it may not the the best site to use because the picture upload goes by how many hits you get on your site and for video you have to use things like Putfile and Youtube. Also it can be slow at times and just be down a whole friggin lot... but at least the price is right... Nothing.


----------



## DeathTouch

I know that Krough has a internet service. You might want to talk to him.


Vlad have you also walked with the company 1 on 1. That was one of the companies I had thought of. I need more space for movies. Not the porn type but movies of my haunt.


----------



## Vlad

Thanks for all of the help gang. I just now registered a domain name and decided to go with Zombies Icestorm host because I think I'll best be able to use their site building software. I'm sure in the future when I can better work with html code, I'll be able to do better, but for now, at least I can get our work online.


----------



## Zombie-F

So, I'm curious... what domain name are you going with?


----------



## DeathTouch

Zombie-F said:


> So, I'm curious... what domain name are you going with?


He is going with www.Vladwithblackcat.com

LOL.

I just changed my service to 1 and 1. It is ok except it took a long time to transfer my domains.


----------



## Vlad

Our haunt and ACC acount are called "Terror On Beechwood", so I'll be using terroronbeechwood.com. Even when I had my own how tos listed on project sites, I always asked that they be attributed to just the haunt, after all, it's the whole family who puts up with it, lol.


----------

